# Moechte meinem Kind zum 4. ein Kinderrad schenken.



## Erzgebirgler (13. August 2009)

Habe mich schon umgesehen und dabei auch bemerkt das es da Unterschiede gibt. Bekannte hat auch ein 16er fuer ein 4jaehriges Kind und es ist sehr gross sodass er Stuetzraeder braucht weil er nicht richtig runter kommt und darum auch Angst hat. Davor hatte der Kleine ein 12er und konnte damit auch ohne Stuetzraeder fahren. 
Mein Kind faehrt Laufrad und ich will ihm das 12 ersparen weil ich denke das es sinnlos ist weil er innerhalb kuerzester Zeit damit nicht mehr vernuenftig fahren kann weil er mit den Knieen den Lenker beruehrt. Ausserdem kann er auch erst seit er 3 ist mit dem Laufrad so richtig fahren und kommt damit gut klar.  Ich denke das er mit 4 dann auch bereit fuer sein erstes richtiges Fahrrad ist. Es soll ein 16er werden und dann auch min. 2-3 Jahre halten und ihm Freude machen. Ich habe mich umgeschaut und mir im Katalog/Internet das Cube, Scott und Specialized angesehen und finde die schon ganz nett. Kosten alle 200 Euro, das Scott sogar 230. Welches wuerdet ihr empfehlen und gibt es auch noch Alternativen oder die genannten Raeder irgendwo billiger?

Was mache ich mit den Stuetzraedern die bei allen Raedern gleich mitgeliefert werden? Sofort demontieren und verschwinden lassen (aus den Augen aus dem Sinn) oder wie wuerdet ihr da ran gehen?

gruss Erzi


----------



## hugger (13. August 2009)

Mein Sohn wird im Oktober 4 Jahre alt, er hatte ein Like a Bike dann ein 12 und jetzt ein Felt Typ "Base" in 16 Zoll ( ohne Stützräder, bau die bloß gleich ab ) er kommt damit gut klar,wir mußten die Sattelstütze etwas kürzen damit er von der Größe keine Probleme hat, allerdings wiegt das Bike gefühlt mehr als alle meiner eigenen Räder ;-)
Wünsche Deinem Sohn viel Erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (14. August 2009)

Erzgebirgler schrieb:


> Bekannte hat auch ein 16er fuer ein 4jaehriges Kind und es ist sehr gross sodass er Stuetzraeder braucht weil er nicht richtig runter kommt und darum auch Angst hat. Davor hatte der Kleine ein 12er und konnte damit auch ohne Stuetzraeder fahren.



Wer macht denn sowas. Ein soviel zu großes Rad dem Kind kaufen, dass wieder mit Stützrädern gefahren werden "muss", auf dass das Kind das Radfahren wieder verlernt und demnächst damit von vorne anfangen darf. 




Erzgebirgler schrieb:


> Mein Kind faehrt Laufrad und ich will ihm das 12 ersparen weil ich denke das es sinnlos ist weil er innerhalb kuerzester Zeit damit nicht mehr vernuenftig fahren kann weil er mit den Knieen den Lenker beruehrt.


Ja. 12" dürften für 4-jährige durch die Bank zu klein sein. (Aber immer noch besser als ein 16" mit Stützrädern )




Erzgebirgler schrieb:


> Es soll ein 16er werden


Die Größe des Rades sollte wohl am besten von der Größe Deines Kindes bzw. dessen Schritthöhe abhängen. Bei islabikes findet sich für deren Kinderräder eine Größentabelle zur Orientierung. Einfach mal messen.
Die haben neben einem 16 Zoller übrigens auch ein 14" Kinderrad. Ist aber eher für 3-jährige von der Größe her.



Erzgebirgler schrieb:


> und dann auch min. 2-3 Jahre halten und ihm Freude machen.


"Halten" wird sicher jedes Kinderrad für 2-3 Jahre und noch länger, wenn es nicht gerade aus dem Baumarkt kommt. Das es allerdings auch 2-3 Jahre ein und demselben Kind passen wird, halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich. Denn Kinder haben ja bekanntlich die Angewohnheit zwischen 4 und 7 Jahren ganz beträchtlich zu wachsen. 

Das gute aber ist: Solide Kinderräder haben i.d.R auch einen soliden Wiederverkaufspreis, so dass es gar nicht allzusehr ins Geld gehen muss, das zu klein gewordene Kinderrad öfter mal gegen ein Passendes zu tauschen



Erzgebirgler schrieb:


> Welches wuerdet ihr empfehlen und gibt es auch noch Alternativen


Islabikes CNOC 16 (wenn es größenmäßig passt). Und dann käme auch auch ein Islabikes CNOC 16 in Frage oder vielleicht ein Islabikes CNOC 16 
(sorry. bin einfach ziemlich überzeugt von den Rädern: relativ leicht, schön, hochwertig, top Kindergeometrie )




Erzgebirgler schrieb:


> Was mache ich mit den Stuetzraedern die bei allen Raedern gleich mitgeliefert werden? Sofort demontieren und verschwinden lassen (aus den Augen aus dem Sinn)



Exakt! (Wobei Islabikes gar keine Stützräder mitliefern, wenn man sie nicht gegen Aufpreis bestellt). Allerdings kann Dir dann auch nichtsdestotrotz noch sowas blühen. Ist aber glaube ich selten und bei meiner Tochter mittlerweile auch schon wieder weitgehend überwunden 

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Erzgebirgler (14. August 2009)

Genau das befuerchte ich auch. Er sieht bei nem Kumpel die Stuetzraeder und will dann auch welche haben. So sind die Kinder nunmal.


----------



## chris5000 (14. August 2009)

Erzgebirgler schrieb:


> Genau das befuerchte ich auch. Er sieht bei nem Kumpel die Stuetzraeder und will dann auch welche haben.



Ach, da würde ich mir nicht so einen Kopf machen. Dein Sohn ist 4 und damit sicher schon ein Stück vernunftbegabter, als meine 3-jährige Tochter und unter 4-jährigen sind Stützräder auch längst nicht so verbreitet wie unter 3-jährigen.

Vor mir hatte hier glaube ich auch noch niemand anderes von diesem lustigen Phänomen berichtet.Ist denke ich wirklich eher selten.


----------



## chris5000 (14. August 2009)

Nachtrag zu den  Islabikes CNOC 14/16: 
Im Gegensatz zu - ich glaube - allen anderen Kinderrädern bis einschließlich 16"-Rädern, haben die CNOCs keinen Rücktritt, sondern V-Brakes vorne und hinten. Und zwar mit Hebeln, die WIRKLICH bereits für 2-3-Jährige Kinderhände bedienbar sind. Auch weil der Lenkerrohrdurchmesser im Griffbereich nur 19mm statt der sonst üblichen 22mm beträgt.
So sind dank Freilauf(ritzel) die Pedale jederzeit frei in Position bringbar, was das eigenständige Anfahren zu Anfang enorm erleichtert.


----------



## Cheetah (14. August 2009)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Nachtrag zu den  Islabikes CNOC 14/16:
> Im Gegensatz zu - ich glaube - allen anderen Kinderrädern bis einschließlich 16"-Rädern, haben die CNOCs keinen Rücktritt, sondern V-Brakes vorne und hinten. Und zwar mit Hebeln, die WIRKLICH bereits für 2-3-Jährige Kinderhände bedienbar sind. Auch weil der Lenkerrohrdurchmesser im Griffbereich nur 19mm statt der sonst üblichen 22mm beträgt.
> So sind dank Freilauf(ritzel) die Pedale jederzeit frei in Position bringbar, was das eigenständige Anfahren zu Anfang enorm erleichtert.



Es gibt doch noch was:
http://www.decathlon.de/DE/14-3-bis-5-jahre-8478488/

-vorne Canti 
-hinten Bandbremse, kein Rückktritt!


----------



## Erzgebirgler (15. August 2009)

Was habt ihr denn gegen einen Ruecktritt?
Ich denke fuer 4-7 jaehrige ist der Ruecktritt gar nicht so verkehrt. 

gruss Erzi


----------



## chris5000 (17. August 2009)

Erzgebirgler schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn gegen einen Ruecktritt?
> Ich denke fuer 4-7 jaehrige ist der Ruecktritt gar nicht so verkehrt.



Rücktritt am Kinderrad ist sicher keine Katastrophe. Andererseits aber irgendwie m.E .doch zumindest unnötig:

- erschwert das (an)fahren lernen, da Pedale bzw. Kurbeln schwieriger in Position zu bringen sind.

- das Kind gewöhnt sich mit Rücktritt über zwei Jahre oder so einen Bremsreflex in den Beinen an, den es dann bei Umstieg aufs erste Rad mit Schaltung wieder in die Tonne kloppen muss, um sich mühsam (und im schlimmsten Fall gefährlich, da halt erstmal nicht vorhanden) einen Neuen in den Händen angewöhnen zu dürfen. 

Bremsen muss ohnehin gelernt werden. Ob Rücktritt oder Handbremse. Die Handbremse früher oder später auf jeden Fall. Warum dann nicht gleich die Handbremse? Vorteilhafterweise zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt (ca. 3-4 Jahre alt, Laufradphase miteinbezogen auch schon mit 2), zu dem die gefahrenen Geschwindigkeiten und somit evtl. Sturzfolgen wegen Bremsfehlern noch nicht so groß sind, wie zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt (5-7 Jahre alt), wo schon wesentlich schneller und häufig auch in größerer Nähe zum "echten Straßenverkehr" hin gefahren wird?

Absolute Voraussetzung dafür natürlich: Die Hebel müssen für die kleinen Hände 100% erreichbar und ohne Verrenkungen greifbar- und mit hinreichend niedriger Handkraft wirkungsvoll bedienbar sein. 
Wenn das gewährleistet ist, kann ich aber aus eigener Erfahrung mit meiner Tochter sagen: Das erste Fahrrad eines 3-4-Jährigen Kinds braucht absolut keinen Rücktritt.


----------



## andy2 (18. August 2009)

kinder sollte man vor allem nicht unterschaetzen, sie brauchen keine umgewoehnung von einem auf das andere meine kinder fahren stadtschlampen mit ruecktritt und sportgeraete mit freilauf und noch kein mal ist es da zu verwechslungen gekommen intuition nennt man das sie ist bei kindern noch vorhanden, generell sollte ein rad aber eines naemlich passen und das nicht erst in ein oder zwei jahren sondern jetzt und es ist lieber eine nummer zu klein als eine nummer zu gross. das eine laesst sich beherrschen naemlich das kleine das zu grosse kann unter umstaenden sehr leicht unbeherrschbar werden. generell ist jeder euro den man mehr investiert als 0815 gut angelegt einmal weil kinderraeder ziemlich wertstabil sind und hauptsaechlich weil es den kids so mehr spass macht sie besser mithalten koennen und es damit auch den eltern besser geht, ich sage nur stressvermeidung, ja es ist nur fuer eine kurze zeit und wie schnell sind sie da wieder rausgewachsen aber es braucht nur ein kurze zeit um einem den spass an etwas zu vergaellen und es dauert meist sehr lange das wieder wett zu machen, so meine erfahrung. die grosse hat gerade stolz ihre ersten 1000km vollendet und die letzten wochen mussten wir sie regelrwecht bremsen das es nicht zu viel wurde. ich sage da nur gut investiertes geld


----------



## Erzgebirgler (21. August 2009)

Bin immer noch unentschieden und habe ein weiteres Problem bzw. Kriterium entdeckt und weiss leider nicht genau wie ich das bewerten soll. Beim betrachten der Bilder Internet ist mir aufgefallen das an den Kinderraedern unterschiedliche Lenker verbaut sind. Einmal wie bei Cube Team Kid 160 ist der Lenker wie beim normalen Mountainbike ziemlich gerade und bei anderen sind die Lenker nach oben durchgekroepft und erlauben damit auch ein bequemeres Fahren und auch einstellen der Sitzposition. Jetzt frage ich mich natuerlich welche Version sollte man nehmen. Mir und der Mutti gefaellt z.B. das Cube sehr gut aber wir wissen nicht ob die eher sportliche Sitzposition wirklich gut fuer unser Kind ist. Probefahren faellt leider aus da hier leider niemand so ein Bike herum stehen hat. Beim Specialized Kinderrad 16" welches uns auch sehr gut gefaellt stoert wieder dieser unvollstaendige Kettenschutz der fuer die Kleinen schon ziemlich sinnvoll ist und natuerlich auch die Nerven der Mutti schont wenn das Kind nicht voellig mit Kettenschmiere versaute Klamotten mit hoch bringt.

Habe folgende Fahrraeder gefunden:

Cube Team Kid 160 2009
Specialized HotRock 16
Scott Voltage JR 16
Felt Base 16 (BMX) Kinderfahrrad
Bulls Tokkee

Die Reihenfolge zeigt die Beliebtheit an. Wie gesagt beim Cube sind wir wegen der Sitzposition durch den flachen Lenker etwas unsicher. Ansonsten waere das unser Favorit. Beim Specialized stoert uns dieser Kettenschutz, ansonsten ein sehr schoenes Rad.

Wenn ihr noch andere schoene Kinderrader wisst dann schreibt sie bitte dazu. Islabikes habe ich raus gelassen da nicht so leicht zu bekommen und ein Import wohl recht teuer und aufwendig ist. Wir moechten ein neues Rad kaufen also bitte keine gebrauchten anbieten oder Raeder die man nicht mehr kaufen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (21. August 2009)

Hallo,

unser Kleiner ist zwar schon fÃ¼nf, aber er fÃ¤hrt schon sehr lange, und deshalb kann ich vielleicht ein paar Erfahrungen beisteuern.

Seit diesem Sommer hat er das Cube Kinderbike mit 20-Zoll-RÃ¤dern. Vorher waren es typische KinderrÃ¤der mit 16 und 18 Zoll. Man merkt, dass die nicht fÃ¼r die Kinder gebaut werden, sondern fÃ¼r die "Entscheider", nÃ¤mlich die Erwachsenen. Jedes von diesen Vehikeln hatte Unmengen verzichtbaren Plunder dran, der das Kind nicht interessiert, aber das Auge der Eltern und vor allem GroÃeltern erfreut: bunte Schutzbleche, einen groÃen GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger, einen Ã¼ppigen Plastik-Kettenschutz, einen Hupdrachen, gar lustige Knubbelgriffe, pfundweise Reflektoren â im Prinzip alles, was der ZubehÃ¶rmarkt so hergibt.) Ergebnis: Die MÃ¼hle war schwerer (!!) als mein MTB. Entsprechend hat sich der Kleine auch damit abgequÃ¤lt, mehr als eine Viertelstunde Fahren war meist nicht drin, bergauf ging gar nix.

Am schlimmsten waren aber die unsicheren Bremsen. Die Vorderbremse war sehr schwergÃ¤ngig, der Griff zu weit und wurde deshalb kaum benutzt; im Ãbrigen passten die BelÃ¤ge nicht zu den Stahlfelgen, die Wirkung war also schlecht. Die RÃ¼cktrittbremse ist fÃ¼r Kinder auch Mist, denn erstens ist die Wirkung mau und zweitens mÃ¼ssen die Pedale richtig stehen, was in der Hektik des Radelns oft nicht der Fall ist. 

Dann kam das Cube â ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Mal abgesehen, dass es cool aussieht und 4- und 5-JÃ¤hrige durchaus auch "stylisch" sein wollen, ist es einfach sehr viel leichter als das 08/15-Kinderrad (fast 5 Kilo in unserem Fall). Prompt konnten wir unseren Aktionsradius enorm erweitern; kleine Touren zwischen 10 und 15 Kilometern sind locker drin, ohne Stress und ErmÃ¼dungserscheinungen. Die 7-Gang-Schaltung hilft ein bisschen, ist aber nicht soo wichtig, weil er eh alles im 6. Gang fÃ¤hrt, auch bergauf im Wiegetritt 

Am wichtigsten aber waren fÃ¼r mich die guten Bremsen: zwei leichtgÃ¤ngige, starke V-Brakes. Damit hat der Filius schon manche Notbremsung gemeistert, wenn ein Dussel von FuÃgÃ¤nger in die Quere kam, und auch ein langes GefÃ¤lle auf der Waldautobahn war gefahr- und muskelschmerzlos zu schaffen.

Ich bin wirklich sehr verblÃ¼fft, wie sich seitdem das Familienradeln verÃ¤ndert hat und kann jedem nur raten, in ein "sportliches" Kinderbike zu investieren und die bleischweren KirmesrÃ¤der links liegen zu lassen. 

GrÃ¼Ãe

Sentilo


PS: @ Erzgebirgler, das Cube 160 sieht doch ganz fÃ¤hig aus. Musst nur noch den Ballast abschrauben, dann fÃ¤hrt Euer Sohnemann Kreise um die ganzen KaufhausmÃ¼hlen  ...


----------



## Erzgebirgler (21. August 2009)

So ein 0815 Rad soll es ja auch nicht werden. In meiner engeren Wahl sind ja auch alles Markenraeder die auch wie Fahrraeder aussehen und nicht wie du schreibst "Kirmesrad" mit jedem nur erdenklichen Schnickschnack. Das Kind muss und wird sicher auch kaum 15km Touren schaffen und das ist auch nicht beabsichtig. Es soll damit auf der Spielstrasse und kurze Touren zum Schrebergarten usw. bewaeltigen. Ich denke mehr als 1-2 km am Stueck werden nicht zusammen kommen und sind fuer einen 4 jaehrigen sicher auch schon genug fuer den Anfang. Schaltung braucht das Rad keine zu haben weil er damit garantiert nichts anzufangen weis und sie wahrscheinlich eher kaputt macht als daraus einen wirklichen Nutzen zu ziehen. Stuetzraeder kommen sehr wahrscheinlich gleich von Anfang an weg damit er gar nicht auf die Idee kommt welche zu brauchen. Er faehrt ziemlich sicher Laufrad und nimmt da auch staendig die Beine hoch und faehrt dann "frei" also Gleichgewichtssinn scheint er auch schon ganz gut zu haben. Wie das auf einem Fahrrad aussieht was ja doch etwas Neues ist kann ich so nicht sagen wird aber die Praxis zeigen. Sicher wird er am Anfang schwierigkeiten haben sich auf den Weg zu konzentrieren und seinen Blick haeufig nach unten auf das Pedalwerk richten und muss dann vor Schlimmeren bewahrt werden 
Aber ich denke mit etwas Uebung kommt er recht schnell zurecht. Das Sportliche habe ich auf die Sitzhaltung bezogen und nicht auf das Gewicht des Rades. Natuerlich darf das Rad schon leicht sein und sollte dies auch sein. So ein Quaelrad muss er nicht haben. Danke fuer eure Beitraege. Das Cube 20Zoll ist ein sehr schoenes Kinderrad aber fuer meinen noch viel zu gross.  

gruss Erzi


----------



## Erzgebirgler (21. August 2009)

Sentilo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> PS: @ Erzgebirgler, das Cube 160 sieht doch ganz fähig aus. Musst nur noch den Ballast abschrauben, dann fährt Euer Sohnemann Kreise um die ganzen Kaufhausmühlen  ...




Das Cube gefaellt mir auch sehr gut, aber was meinst du mit Ballast? Was wuerdest du denn da alles abschrauben, die Reflektoren bleiben definitiv dran um die Sicherheit zu erhoehen. Und ansonsten ist das Bike doch schon sehr sportlich ausgefuehrt.
Die Stuetzraeder kommen gleich ab.


----------



## CopyMaster (21. August 2009)

Erzgebirgler schrieb:


> Islabikes habe ich raus gelassen da nicht so leicht zu bekommen und ein Import wohl recht teuer und aufwendig ist.



Bei Islabikes kaufen ist überhaupt kein Problem. Englisch sollte man können und ne Kreditkarte ist von Vorteil. Versandkosten waren glaube ich 25 Pfund.


----------



## Sentilo (21. August 2009)

Erzgebirgler schrieb:


> Das Cube gefaellt mir auch sehr gut, aber was meinst du mit Ballast?


 
Klar, die Stützräder und vielleicht noch den riesigen Kettenschutz. Da gibt's doch auch so kleine Schutzringe fürs Kettenblatt, die taugen auch was, und vor allem kommt Papa noch an die Kette ran zwecks Pflege.

Ansonsten glaube ich, dass Euer Sohnemann sich sehr schnell weiterentwickeln wird, was das Radeln anbelangt. Unser hat mit vier beinahe täglich Fortschritte gemacht. Erst ging's nur bis zum Kindergarten, dann auch zum Spielplatz und in den nächsten Park usw. Die Kleinen sind begeistert von ihrer neu gewonnenen Mobilität und geben ordentlich Gas (wenn die Eltern es ihnen zutrauen und erlauben).

Wir so oder so 'ne gute Zeit, die Ihr noch vor Euch habt. Je besser das Rad, desto schöner ...

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## gottesweg (21. August 2009)

Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=391262. Das Spezi ist ja auch bei Dir in der engeren Wahl.

Mein Sohnemann ist davon nach wie vor völlig begeistert und fährt damit total gerne "im Gelände", wie er sich ausdrückt. Vorteil gegenüber manchen anderen ist aus meiner Sicht, dass der Lenker deutlich höher baut. Das ist für Kinder meist angenehmer. Musst Du halt mal probieren und ihn probe fahren lassen.

Viel Spass
gottesweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gottesweg (21. August 2009)

Erzgebirgler schrieb:


> Beim Specialized Kinderrad 16" welches uns auch sehr gut gefaellt stoert wieder dieser unvollstaendige Kettenschutz der fuer die Kleinen schon ziemlich sinnvoll ist und natuerlich auch die Nerven der Mutti schont wenn das Kind nicht voellig mit Kettenschmiere versaute Klamotten mit hoch bringt.


 
Nachtrag: Das ist im Internet nicht richtig dargestellt. Bei den deutschen Modellen sind nach meinem Kenntisstand durchgehende Schutzbleche verbaut. Siehe meinen Beitrag von eben.


----------



## Erzgebirgler (21. August 2009)

Danke, habe jetzt einen guenstigen Shop fuer das Specialized im Internet gefunden und der ist, wie es der Zufall will gar nicht so weit weg von hier und ich kann dort auch mal hin fahren und den Kleinen probesitzen lassen. Auf Specialized, Scott und auch Cube. Genial, da koennen wir dann alles testen und das Passende fuer den Knirps finden.


----------



## Erzgebirgler (21. August 2009)

Gottesweg, hat das Specialized ueberhaupt eine Vorderradbremse?
Auf den Bildern von Specialized ist keine zu erkennen und beim Internethaendler steht in der Beschreibung nur "Coaster" was uebersetzt Ruecktrittsbremse heisst.

gruss Erzi


----------



## Erzgebirgler (6. September 2009)

Schade das mir das keiner beantworten kann. Werde morgen mal los ziehen und versuchen die Bikes hier Live anzuschauen.


----------



## gottesweg (6. September 2009)

Hallo. War in Urlaub und habe Deine Frage daher erst jetzt gesehen. Antwort: Ja, hat eine Vorderradbremse.

Gruß
gottesweg


----------



## beastly (6. September 2009)

Erzgebirgler schrieb:


> Ich habe mich umgeschaut und mir im Katalog/Internet das Cube, Scott und Specialized angesehen und finde die schon ganz nett. Kosten alle 200 Euro, das Scott sogar 230. Welches wuerdet ihr empfehlen und gibt es auch noch Alternativen oder die genannten Raeder irgendwo billiger?
> 
> gruss Erzi



wenn du aus dem erzgebirge kommst hast du es vielleicht nicht weit bis nach chemnitz

die hier
haben kinderräder von cube, specialized und co und verkaufen auch immermal gebrauchte. ruf doch mal an, vielleicht haben sie ja was da?


----------



## stivinix (6. September 2009)

Ich hab meiner Tochter auch das Isla Cnoc 16" gekauft. Mittlerweile fährt es der kleine Bruder. Und ich würds wieder kaufen!
Import aus England ist völlig problemlos.
Das Specialized 16" hat m.M. den Nachteil dass es sehr kurz ausfällt und zu leicht  übersetzt ist. (der Nachbarsjunge hatte eins und ist schnell rausgewachsen)
Gruß
Stef.


----------



## Erzgebirgler (7. September 2009)

beastly schrieb:


> wenn du aus dem erzgebirge kommst hast du es vielleicht nicht weit bis nach chemnitz
> 
> die hier
> haben kinderräder von cube, specialized und co und verkaufen auch immermal gebrauchte. ruf doch mal an, vielleicht haben sie ja was da?



Ich komme aus dem Erzgebirge, und das war auch der Haendler den ich gemeint habe. War mit dem Zwerg heute dort und wir haben mal Probe gesessen. Aber leider hatten die nur ein Cube und ein Specialized. Das Specialized allerdings nur von 2008 und da hatten die noch einen Vollkettenschutz. Beim 2009 und 2010 gibts nur noch so einen kleinen Kettenschutz oben. Ich weiss nicht ob das Sparmassnahmen sind bzw. ob damit Gewicht oder an den Produktkosten gespart werden soll.
Ein Scott hatten sie leider gar nicht. Der Kleine war von beiden Raedern begeistert und die Eltern koennen sich immer noch nicht entscheiden. Aber bis Dezember, da soll es verschenkt werden, ist ja noch ein Weilchen Zeit.

gruss Erzi


----------



## Waldschleicher (9. September 2009)

Erzgebirgler schrieb:


> dieser unvollstaendige Kettenschutz der fuer die Kleinen schon ziemlich sinnvoll ist und natuerlich auch die Nerven der Mutti schont wenn das Kind nicht voellig mit Kettenschmiere versaute Klamotten mit hoch bringt.
> 
> Habe folgende Fahrraeder gefunden:
> 
> ...



Ein paar Gedanken dazu: Kettenschutz? Auf die minimal belastete Kinderradkette mache ich, wenn überhaupt, ein Trockenschmiermittel drauf. Pedros Ice Wax o.ä., Kettenschmiere an der Hose gibt es also keine.
Hast du bei deiner Auswahl die Gewichte verglichen??? Das Scott bspw. wiegt mehr als mein Hardtail, Wahnsinn seinem Kind so ein Bleiklotz unter den Hintern zu schieben. Meine Meinung. 
Islabike in Serie: 7,7kg- für mich der Maßstab.
Eine Bestellung bei Islabike ist, Kreditkarte vorrausgesetzt, kein Thema. Lediglich der Versand kostet 30 Pfund.
Das Cube habe ich mir auch angeschaut, ebenfalls zu schwer. Das abschrauben von Stützrädern und Ketteschutz macht es kaum leichter, das Zeug wiegt nicht viel. Außerdem bietet der gerade Lenker kaum Verstellmöglichkeiten, auch hier hat Islabike die Nase vorn.

Schau mal hier rein, mit ein paar hübschen Bildern.


----------



## Erzgebirgler (9. September 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ein paar Gedanken dazu: Kettenschutz? Auf die minimal belastete Kinderradkette mache ich, wenn überhaupt, ein Trockenschmiermittel drauf. Pedros Ice Wax o.ä., Kettenschmiere an der Hose gibt es also keine.



Ich habe weniger Angst vor der Kettenschmiere sondern davor das mein verspielter Knirps mit seinen kleinen Fingern zwischen Kette und Kettenblatt kommt und sich dabei schlimme Verletzungen einfaengt. Danach ist sicher auf lange Zeit nicht mehr an Fahrrad fahren zu denken.



Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Hast du bei deiner Auswahl die Gewichte verglichen??? Das Scott bspw. wiegt mehr als mein Hardtail, Wahnsinn seinem Kind so ein Bleiklotz unter den Hintern zu schieben. Meine Meinung.
> Islabike in Serie: 7,7kg- für mich der Maßstab.
> Eine Bestellung bei Islabike ist, Kreditkarte vorrausgesetzt, kein Thema. Lediglich der Versand kostet 30 Pfund.
> Das Cube habe ich mir auch angeschaut, ebenfalls zu schwer. Das abschrauben von Stützrädern und Ketteschutz macht es kaum leichter, das Zeug wiegt nicht viel. Außerdem bietet der gerade Lenker kaum Verstellmöglichkeiten, auch hier hat Islabike die Nase vorn.



Den Kettenschutz will ich gar nicht abschrauben, die Stuetzraeder schon. Das Scott konnte ich noch nirgens ansehen und das Specialized und Cube wurde vom Knirps schon Probe "gefahren" (mal drauf gesetzt und auch versucht zu treten usw, was halt so in einem groesseren Laden moeglich ist). Leider viel zu wenig Platz und Zeit um es genauer zu testen. Mit dem Gewicht der Raeder habe ich mich noch nicht auseinander gesetzt. Frueher hatten wir als Kinder Stahlrahmen usw. und sicher keine wirklich leichten Bikes und wir sind damit zurecht gekommen. Der Kleine will keine CC Rennen fahren. Das mit dem geraden Lenker stimmt darum gefaellt mir das Specialized besser, allerdings hat der Kleine auch auf dem Cube einen guten Eindruck gemacht. Gefallen haben ihm sowieso beide Raeder. Auf dem Specialized mit hohem Lenker sitzt er natuerlich um einiges aufrechter als auf dem Cube wo er viel sportlicher drauf hockt.
Kreditkarte habe ich leider keine und werde mir wegen einer Fahrradbestellung auch ganz sicher keine zulegen. So bleibt fuer mich das Isla wohl unerreichbar auch wenn es hier wohl der Favorit vieler ist.


Danke fuer deine Anmerkungen

gruss Erzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (9. September 2009)

Hi Erzi,

wofür auch immer Du Dich entscheidest, ich wollte Dich noch mal ermuntern, nicht locker zu lassen auf der Suche nach dem "perfekten" Kids Bike! 

Wir waren letzte Woche mit Kind (5) und Cube im ersten "richtigen" Bike-Urlaub und haben gesehen, dass ein gutes Kinderrad das A und O ist für den Spaß am Radeln und gemeinsame Ausflüge überhaupt erst möglich macht. 

Auch wenn euer Kleiner im Laden noch rumwackelt, ein paar Übungsrunden später wird er schon tüchtig sausen, jede Wette. Denn wenn der Filius sich auf dem Rad wohlfühlt und es ihm gut gefällt, gibt es in kurzer Zeit riesige Fortschritte. 

Ich würde das mit einkalkulieren. Also im Zweifel lieber in Richtung "Wilde Kerle" kaufen als in Richtung "Teletubbies". 

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## JoeCool (9. September 2009)

Mein Kleiner ist genau 1 m groß und fährt seit dem 4. Geburtstag Rad. 







Er liebt es!! Gibt bis jetzt nix zu meckern...weiß nur noch nicht, wo ich da Licht dranschrauben kann...


----------



## Sentilo (9. September 2009)

Hey JoeCool,

der Kleine kommt ja wohl voll nach dem Papa. Sehr lässig und offensichtlich mit Spaß bei der Sache. Klasse 

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## JoeCool (9. September 2009)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Hey JoeCool,
> 
> der Kleine kommt ja wohl voll nach dem Papa. Sehr lässig und offensichtlich mit Spaß bei der Sache. Klasse
> 
> ...



Ich würde sagen nach der Mama.


----------



## Waldschleicher (9. September 2009)

Erzgebirgler schrieb:


> Mit dem Gewicht der Raeder habe ich mich noch nicht auseinander gesetzt.
> Frueher hatten wir als Kinder Stahlrahmen usw. und sicher keine wirklich leichten Bikes und wir sind damit zurecht gekommen. Der Kleine will keine CC Rennen fahren.



Das Gewicht war für mich ein KO Kriterium, ist natürlich Ansichtssache. Mein Zwerg (gerade 4) hat mit den gut 7kg Rad insbesondere beim schieben bergauf gut zu tun. Da möchte ich ihn nicht mit 10-12kg sehen...
Ja, ich habe selbst auf einem 24" Mifa angefangen.  Das mache ich aber nicht zu meinem Maßstab. 
"Isla- warum sich mit weniger zufrieden geben."


----------



## Waldschleicher (9. September 2009)

JoeCool schrieb:


> Er liebt es!! Gibt bis jetzt nix zu meckern...weiß nur noch nicht, wo ich da Licht dranschrauben kann...



Ich hatte schon am Laufrad eine Fenix befestigt, hinten sieht es ein bissl eng aus.


----------



## chris5000 (10. September 2009)

Erzgebirgler schrieb:


> Ich habe weniger Angst vor der Kreditkarte habe ich leider keine und werde mir wegen einer Fahrradbestellung auch ganz sicher keine zulegen. So bleibt fuer mich das Isla wohl unerreichbar auch wenn es hier wohl der Favorit vieler ist.



An fehlender Kreditkarte ist beim Islabikeskauf noch keiner gescheitert: siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5701166&postcount=18

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## jezebel007 (12. September 2009)

Hallo,

wir hatten letztes Jahr das selbe Problem.
Angefangen hat mein Kleiner mit einem Ghost Powerkid 12".
Das war zum Einstieg echt super (hat nach Laufrad-Erfahrung einwandfrei geklappt).
Dann lag natürlich das Ghost Powerkid 16" nahe.
Wir haben erst ein Felt Base ausprobiert, mit dem er aber gar nicht zurecht gekommen ist. Der Lenker war einfach zu hoch.
Er hat sich dann auf das Ghost gesetzt und ist losgefahren, als wär es seins gewesen.
Das war dann letztendlich die richtige Entscheidung, das Ghost zu kaufen.

Er hat das jetzt die zweite Saison (ist mittlerweile 5) und jetzt wirds Zeit für ne Schaltung.
Mittlerweile kann ich fast nicht mehr zuschauen, wie er sich einen abkurbelt.
Naja, mal schauen, welches 20" er als Nächstes bekommt 

Gruß
Gerry


----------



## nason (13. September 2009)

ich bin auch für Islabikes, was besseres zu finden wird schwierig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (14. September 2009)

@nason:

Auf Deinem Foto ist noch das alte Modell zu sehen. Die aktuellen CNOCs haben keinen Rücktritt mehr, sondern V-Brakes vorne und hinten, Bremshebel mit geringerer Griffweite und eine gewindelose Gabel plus Ahead-Vorbau.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## nason (14. September 2009)

Hi Chris,

gut zu wissen, alles sinnvolle Erweiterungen von islabikes. Unser Rad wird seit mehr als einem Jahr intensiv benutzt , damals gab es die neuen Modelle noch nicht.


----------

